# Permanent TSB Service - Swords Branch



## Joncol (31 Dec 2010)

Ok,

Went into Permanent TSB to lodge money yesterday. Completed the logdement docket, I didn't complete the customer receipt part (perhaps I was wrong, but I never have in any other bank for obvious reasons.). Anyway completed the transaction and the cashier said "That's it done for you". 

I asked for a receipt and I was told the following;

"Eh we only give receipts to customers who complete the receipt part of the docket". I found this quite remarkable (Again I maybe wrong). I told the cashier I would fill it in there so, she rolled her eyes to heaven and said "Well just remember the policy for next time right".

I was absolutely astonished with her attitude.

To make things worse when I checked the receipt after leaving she had stamped it and signed it without even putting an account number or amount on the receipt, surely this compromises the bank and makes them liable for a customer putting whatever amount they want on the receipt and questioning it the next day!!!!!!

I'm extremely tempted to email the Permanent TSB customer service team and cc in Gillian Bowler in on it.

Is it just me or am I crazy to think you should be given a receipt when you complete a lodgement?????? Surely Permanent TSB don't want customers completing their own receipts????

Surely the attitude of this bank employee deserved to be highlighted. 

1) She was pig ignorant

2) She exposed the bank to possible risk by completing blank receipt with just stamp and signature on it?

3) God only knows if she actually lodges the amount she is handed over the counter!!!!

Am I going OTT on this?


----------



## Joncol (31 Dec 2010)

I'm not a reg TSB customer and certainly won't be becoming one.


Maybe it is policy for the customer to fill in their receipt themselves and then the cashier stamps it???

It strikes me as completely bizzare if that is the case in terms of risk/mistakes/fraud etc but maybe that is policy with TSB?


----------



## pudds (31 Dec 2010)

> Am I going OTT on this?


 way over


----------



## Joncol (31 Dec 2010)

Interesting.

Given what we have learned about banks over the past 3 years surely even the most naieve of people would want a receipt when dealing with them?


----------



## pudds (31 Dec 2010)

> it is policy for the customer to fill in their receipt themselves and then the cashier stamps it???



always worked for me


----------



## Joncol (31 Dec 2010)

Well done, keep up the good work.


----------



## lionstour (31 Dec 2010)

So that was you?


----------



## lionstour (31 Dec 2010)

> Surely Permanent TSB don't want customers completing their own receipts????


 
Surely not?  WHat do you expect to happen?  Are you for real?


----------



## Joncol (31 Dec 2010)

Brilliant


----------



## Joncol (31 Dec 2010)

It's strange Lionstar, because I did raise the issue with the branch manager very briefly who informed me that it wasn't policy to ask customers to do this. She couldn't understand why I was told this

If you owned a shop would you let customers write their own receipts?? You wouldn't be in business for long if you did, based on the receipt given to me in the end the lady in question obviously didn't check things very well. I could of wrote anything on that receipt and she would of stamped it.


Anyway I think I'll take this up with TSB customer service as mentioned.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (31 Dec 2010)

As you ask, you are way over the top on this.


> I didn't complete the customer receipt part (perhaps I was wrong, but I never have in any other bank for obvious reasons.).



Sorry, they are not obvious to me? 

Were you lodging cash or a cheque? If it was a cheque, they can verify it later anyway. 

It's a long time since I lodged cash, but I presume I filled in both sides and the cashier stamped it and gave me back my bit of it. I don't understand why you did not simply do this, if it was cash. 

As a customer it annoys me waiting behind the people in the quick lodge facility as they laboriously enter the amount of the money they lodge to get a "receipt". I just type in 88 quickly and press enter. The "receipt" is meaningless. 

Brendan


----------



## Joncol (31 Dec 2010)

Not quite sure why you are expressing your feelings on quick lodgements...


----------



## Joncol (31 Dec 2010)

"I didn't complete the customer receipt part (perhaps I was wrong, but I never have in any other bank for obvious reasons.)"


Well I could or wrote any amount I liked on the docket and she would of stamped it, hence the bank would be liable.

I'm only basing my opinion on the efficiency of the ladies ability to check things, in that she gave me a blank receipt in the end. 

What is to stop me going into TSB on Tuesday and writing 10k on that docket? She stamped it and signed it so wheres my money???

Find it unbelievable she gave me a blank receipt stamped and verified, no wonder the banks are in so much trouble


----------



## Joncol (31 Dec 2010)

Very simple question for you.

If you were a business owner would you prefer your staff to 

A) Stamp receipts that the customers have wrote themselves and make sure the details are correct.

or 

B) Write out an individual receipt for every transaction

If you prefer option A then you are inviting fraud on your business


----------



## lionstour (31 Dec 2010)

Joncol said:


> "Find it unbelievable she gave me a blank receipt stamped and verified, no wonder the banks are in so much trouble


 
In that case are you accepting that in fact no money was lodged into your account?


----------



## lionstour (31 Dec 2010)

Joncol said:


> "
> Well I could or wrote any amount I liked on the docket and she would of stamped it, hence the bank would be liable.


 
At the moment of the transaction you did not write anything you liked.  You wrote nothing.  

Brainwave

1. Steal or otherwise obtain a number of bank stampers

2. Obtain lodgement reciepts.

3. Make a fortune


----------



## Joncol (31 Dec 2010)

Hang on Im the customer paying banking fees. The least I expect is a receipt of when I give them money which they use to so wrecklessly lend at their end.


----------



## pudds (31 Dec 2010)

This thread should be locked...its a waste of space!


----------



## lionstour (31 Dec 2010)

pudds said:


> This thread should be locked...its a waste of space!


 
I would actually like to know what is the point in those stubs if it transpires there is actually no point in them.


----------



## pudds (31 Dec 2010)

lionstour said:


> I would actually like to know what is the point in those stubs if it transpires there is actually no point in them.




The stub is an option for the customer to keep his own record of a  lodgement at the time if he so chooses.  Its a free choice, if you want to commit it to memory instead or to totally trust the bank then that is an option too. 

The bank couldn't care less,  the customer has a duty of care to himself *if* he chooses to exercise  it.


----------



## Joncol (1 Jan 2011)

Right well if thats the case then I was clearly wrong.


I must say that I find it incredible that there is no obligation for the bank to provide customers with receipts unless they fills in the receipt docket themselves.... I find that remarkable


Iv'e never come across this in all my life. Always been provided with receipts in the 1000's of lodgements I have done with AIB and BOI, never had to ask for one.


So what your saying is that filling in the receipt stub is basically the customers way of requesting for a receipt of the lodgement??? And as such you have to ask for a receipt (fill in the stub) in order to get one???     If that is the case it's ridiculous


----------



## Macattack (5 Jan 2011)

although i agree it is over the top, i think the point that Joncol is trying to make is that the service was terrible, worse still the employee had a terrible attitude. No excuse for that.


----------



## nlgbbbblth (8 Jan 2011)

It's up to the customer to fill them in.

"Do you want a receipt?"

"Yes"

"Then please complete the stub / counterfoil."

"Ok"

is how I played it when working as a cashier.

It only takes a second to ensure that the amount on the receipt matches the amount of the lodgment.


----------



## IsleOfMan (9 Jan 2011)

Joncol. If you had a child's money box full of coin that you wanted lodged to your child's account how would you go about it?


----------

